# Butt padding!



## Lucy (Mar 6, 2009)

what the hell! look what i just stumbled across!












*Sticky Buns!*

_Stick-N-Go Self-Adhesive Foam Booty Pads_ *$20.00*





A simple and affordable way to sweeten the size and shape of your buns! These unique foam pads include a silicone adhesive backing that is both washable and reusable. Also features a soft fabric layer that covers and protects the inside of the foam pad so it's nice and soft against the skin.

Just press the pads against the inside of your undies or pants and the sticky adhesive layer will hold the pads in place. No need to purchase undies with pad pockets. Just Stick-N-Go!

Pads are approximately 1/2" thick, depending on size. For example, Small pads will have a smaller diameter and thickness than the Large pads. The slight oval shape gives a realistic and natural enhancement effect.

from Silicone Butt Pads Body Enhancers Booty Padding

LOL i had no idea these things existed! this website does "booty bras" too but the pics were a bit nsfw.

would you wear these?? i'd be worried they'd be a bit well, warm.


----------



## pinksugar (Mar 6, 2009)

lol, omg those are vaguely disturbing. I'm happy with my natural arse, thankyouverymuch! LOL


----------



## Orangeeyecrayon (Mar 6, 2009)

hahaha

that would feel really awkward when you are sitting down.


----------



## Lucy (Mar 6, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Orangeeyecrayon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif hahahathat would feel really awkward when you are sitting down.

yeah!! you'd be taller!! lol


----------



## reesesilverstar (Mar 6, 2009)

lol, that's funny!


----------



## ticki (Mar 6, 2009)

Where's Karren?!


----------



## Orangeeyecrayon (Mar 6, 2009)

okay so i keep thinking about this...

what if they lose there stickyness you butt would slowly sagg over the day, or what if you dont put them on even?

or what if you are wearing shorts and whan falls of.. that wold be really embaressing


----------



## Karren (Mar 6, 2009)

watch it!!! Your talking about my butt!! Hahaha

I don't have those but I think I'm going to order a pair!!



. I have a lightly padded panty girdle that gives me a little bump.. They even make silicone ones too!! And they even make fully body padding!! For us less than endowed girls!! Lol.


----------



## Karren (Mar 6, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Orangeeyecrayon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif okay so i keep thinking about this...
what if they lose there stickyness you butt would slowly sagg over the day, or what if you dont put them on even?

or what if you are wearing shorts and whan falls of.. that wold be really embaressing

Medical grade spray glue!! Also good for attaching silicone breast forms!! Lol.


----------



## Ozee (Mar 6, 2009)

hehehe i've seen these before, thankfully i've been bless with a booty.

LMAO medical grade spray glue!!!


----------



## Karren (Mar 6, 2009)

There's a product for almost every possible application!! Lol.. You just have to know where to find them!


----------



## Ozee (Mar 6, 2009)

well at least you'd have you own personal cushions wherever you went... no more NBS...(numb bum syndrome)


----------



## fawp (Mar 6, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Orangeeyecrayon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif what if you dont put them on even? That was my first thought. "Excuse me, Miss. You butt seems a little uneven." "Oh, no, it's fine. The left cheek is just a little lazy."

Originally Posted by *Karren* /img/forum/go_quote.gif watch it!!! Your talking about my butt!! Hahaha
I don't have those but I think I'm going to order a pair!!



. I have a lightly padded panty girdle that gives me a little bump.. They even make silicone ones too!! And they even make fully body padding!! For us less than endowed girls!! Lol.

They should have water-filled inserts (like the ones found in push-up bras)...ya know, for that natural bounce.


----------



## Ozee (Mar 6, 2009)

hehehe..mmmmm jiggily bouncy goodness


----------



## fawp (Mar 6, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Ozee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif hehehe..mmmmm jiggily bouncy goodness If you ain't gonna have it in the booty, there ain't no use havin' it at all!


----------



## Karren (Mar 6, 2009)

Hahaha!! I could see sitting on a cold bench and having your butt pad freeze and burst!

Now I really want some new butt padding now!! Guess I'll have to hit ebay!!

I have plenty of padding on top... water filled, silicone.. And even the economy. DIY - bird seed!! Lol.


----------



## Ozee (Mar 6, 2009)

do you keep an eye out for hungry looking birds when you wear those ones? hehehe they may pick up on the scent and think your a gorgeous mobile bird feeder. hehehe  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

You wil have to post photos showing us the buttpadding when you get it!


----------



## S. Lisa Smith (Mar 6, 2009)

Be nice, some of us need all the help we can get...and I need a lot!!


----------



## Ozee (Mar 6, 2009)

that side on shot you look pretty curvey on the tooshi hun.looks good!


----------



## 4getmeNot (Mar 6, 2009)

they look like they'd be uncomfortable...i'd be scared that they'd bust or fall off &amp; my cheeks would be uneven..lol. i heard that J lo came out with a line of butt padding or sumthin like that? wait, maybe it was just jeans with padding in them? i say if works for ya, good for you! but definately not for me..


----------



## Orangeeyecrayon (Mar 6, 2009)

i looked at the site, and that is what i was thinking 4getmenot. that they would be rather uncomfortable, at least silicone has a little give (i dont think foam really does) and the ones that are just padded briefs i think would be the most comfortable to sit on.

also Bird seed Karren, isnt that really heavy to carry around on your chest?

i had those stick on silicone bra thing for the top half when i once needed a backless and strapless bra. i felt like they were not plyable enough to give me a round enough shape (they were pointy is) and i would be worried about the same thing with the bum padding. i supose for me they would be the kind of thing i would need to try first.


----------



## bCreative (Mar 6, 2009)

LOL @ Stick and go!!!!


----------



## Karren (Mar 6, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Orangeeyecrayon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif also Bird seed Karren, isnt that really heavy to carry around on your chest?
i had those stick on silicone bra thing for the top half when i once needed a backless and strapless bra. i felt like they were not plyable enough to give me a round enough shape (they were pointy is) and i would be worried about the same thing with the bum padding. i supose for me they would be the kind of thing i would need to try first.

Actually the bird seed is very light compared to silicone which is more realistic.. But if you can't afford silicone ($100 to $300).. You just have to watch out for flocks of birds!! Hahaha
I have a couple of those silicone pushup pads from Walmart.. Often refered to as "Chicken Fillets". Lol. And they give a bit of a bump if you wear the right pushup bra...


----------



## Aprill (Mar 6, 2009)

Thank god I have a butt...what if it slips out of place? LOL


----------



## laurafaye (Mar 6, 2009)

Those are mental!


----------



## Adrienne (Mar 6, 2009)

LMAO! I could just imagine getting my butt slapped by a boyfriend and then it shifts all lopsided!


----------



## Lucy (Mar 6, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Karren* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Actually the bird seed is very light compared to silicone which is more realistic.. But if you can't afford silicone ($100 to $300).. You just have to watch out for flocks of birds!! Hahaha
I have a couple of those silicone pushup pads from Walmart.. Often refered to as "Chicken Fillets". Lol. And they give a bit of a bump if you wear the right pushup bra...

LMAO karren you made this thread so funny!! 
i have chicken fillets too, i'm a 32A and find they make a lot of my tops fit better! i love those things, they confuse the hell out of my bofriend though, he's like..."your boobs looked bigger yesterday!" lol

Originally Posted by *Ozee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif well at least you'd have you own personal cushions wherever you went... no more NBS...(numb bum syndrome) exactly! you could happily sit through a long movie with those things!

Originally Posted by *Adrienne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif LMAO! I could just imagine getting my butt slapped by a boyfriend and then it shifts all lopsided! hhahahahahahahaha!!!! how embarrasing would that be?!! "excuse me while i adjust my butt" LOL


----------



## magneticheart (Mar 6, 2009)

LOL!

I don't have a curvy bum but I doubt I'd buy those.

What if one slipped and fell down your trouser leg?

Try explaining that one! lol


----------



## xtiffanyx (Mar 7, 2009)

Strange...I'd be worried about not putting them on perfectly horizontal and look like I have diagonal butt cheeks




.


----------



## Roxie (Mar 7, 2009)

goodness me...


----------

